# Absolute Best Riding in USA



## rachelx1984 (Jan 7, 2011)

Always wanted to come to the USA and was chatting this over with my mate Jo over a glass of wine last night.

So for reasonably proficient mountain bikers who love natural trails more than man made stuff we would be really interested to hear your opinions on:

Where is the absolute best riding in the USA?

What time of year would be best?

Really appreciate anyone who has an opinion on this.

Thanks in advance
Rachel


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

Many posts on this and a search would give you lots to mull over.

The short answer is there is no absolutely best riding in the US. There are many states with great riding. Each have their own flavor. I live in Breckenridge Colorado and I think it's one of the best places in the country for riding, but I'm sure plenty of people think the same way about where they are also and I wouldn't say they're wrong. There are probably literally hundreds of places were you wouldn't go wrong and have a great time. They all have their plus's and minus's, it's a matter of what you like.


----------



## rachelx1984 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry perhaps didn't clarify it very well. There will obviously be thousands of great trails but we are looking for something really spectacular, both from a riding perspective and also somewhere that is just an awesome place to be.

Riding along the edge of the grand canyon or that place with all the eroded rock formations that you always see in photographs for example


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

rachelx1984 said:


> Sorry perhaps didn't clarify it very well. There will obviously be thousands of great trails but we are looking for something really spectacular, both from a riding perspective and also somewhere that is just an awesome place to be.
> 
> Riding along the edge of the grand canyon or that place with all the eroded rock formations that you always see in photographs for example


Well, if the canyon country type riding is what you have in mind, Moab is a place you should visit. Its the main, (but not only) epicenter of the Red Rock country for mountain biking. From a milage point of view, the riding is a lot of technical jeep roads (which isn't bad IMO) with some single track and slickrock riding thrown in. The slickrock trail, while to some people might seem old hat, is very worthwhile IMO for it's uniqueness. There are other areas in the Utah canyon country that are good like St George. Fruita Colorado have fun singletrack riding along the Colorado river canyon.

The western mountain states have endless mountain singletrack riding but the trails generally don't melt out until mid May to Late June depending on the area and elevation.


----------



## Ridin'Dirty (Jun 4, 2004)

*My .02*

There is not much to do in Moab (or Fruita) besides ride bikes though, but the trails are great. I would start at Mammoth in CA. Then head towards Lake Tahoe or Salt Lake, then hit Moab for two days. Fruita is awesome and shouldn't be missed if you have time but the landscape in Moab is tough to pass up if you have limited time. Then, I would have a night in Vegas before heading home!

As mentioned, there is such a variety of terrain/trails in the western US that it is tough to choose. So why not make it a road trip and get a sample of a few places?

I went in early fall (October) and that was a good time. I would even consider Late August or September if I were to do it again. It's tough to predict what the weather will do so you could let the weather help you decide what order you would hit the trails instead of taking a direct route to your final destinantion.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

> The western mountain states have endless mountain singletrack riding but the trails generally don't melt out until mid May to Late June depending on the area and elevation.


And the desert trails on the cliffsides are best in spring and fall, not late June through August, when the temps are prohibitively high.


----------



## CEB (Mar 17, 2005)

I'd say go to central OR, specifically Oakridge. Trails are awesome, you don't need to do anything in the evening except rest and get ready for the next day. This place ROCKS in August & Sept, but quickly gets cold and wet in the fall!


----------



## brownsyeti (Apr 20, 2007)

*Best Riding in USA*

My vote is for LA. We have it all and never really want to brag about it so our trails stay empty. * our 3 best trails are still closed due to the fires but will be open soon.

From LAX you have 7 world class rides from 30 minutes away to 2 hours. * we have 13 amazing rides just 30 mins from LAX

Drive 3 hours South and you have Noble Canyon outside of San Diego.

Drive 5 more hours North and you arrive in Mammoth Lakes. Hands down just the best we can share.

Drive 12 hours North and you arrive in Bend. Oregon. The Umpqua or Mckenzie river trails.

Drive 10 hours East and you have all of AZ. Sedona!

So, there you have it. Cheap air to LA and have a great time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

screampint said:


> And the desert trails on the cliffsides are best in spring and fall, not late June through August, when the temps are prohibitively high.


+1. Desert trails(Southern California) start with sand, rock and cactus...ending up in loamy, dense forest - an unforgettable experience!


----------



## MTBJong (Feb 22, 2008)

Ridin'Dirty said:


> There is not much to do in Moab (or Fruita) besides ride bikes though, but the trails are great.


Not really. Moab is a big tourist spot even if the MTBnever existed. There is plenty of other stuff to do... tourists visiting national parks, hiking, climbing, whitewater, riding motos or 4x4, camping, etc...


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

I did a lot of research on this topic before my trip to USA.

I decided to go to Moab.

Slickrock - fun, but not amazing, you want a light low travel bike.
Porcupine rim - WOW. Undoubtedly the best ride I have ever done. The only problem is I do not see doing anything that fun again. You want a BIG bike, My Niner WFO was built for this ride.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

MTBJong said:


> Not really. Moab is a big tourist spot even if the MTBnever existed. There is plenty of other stuff to do... tourists visiting national parks, hiking, climbing, whitewater, riding motos or 4x4, camping, etc...


+1 the town is great, there are tons of things to do there. The brewery in town does the best beer I have ever tasted.


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

Moab. 

I've never been there and live no where close to in the US but Moab is going to be the hands down best place for suggestions. There are numerous great places in the US with completely different ecosystems. But Moab is the top destination.


----------



## Ridin'Dirty (Jun 4, 2004)

MTBJong said:


> Not really. Moab is a big tourist spot even if the MTBnever existed. There is plenty of other stuff to do... tourists visiting national parks, hiking, climbing, whitewater, riding motos or 4x4, camping, etc...


Speak for yourselves!  Ok, aside from all the other outdoor activities you listed and a couple choices for dinner (one local microbrew) it can get a little boring in the evening. I took the OP to mean places in the US that have mtn biking plus other places to see and things to do beside jumping off a bike and lacing up the hiking boots.


----------



## kmacon (Nov 15, 2006)

If you intend on going out west, then you should look through the late Anthony Sloan's Passion thread located in the upper right hand corner of the Passion Forum. Lots of write-ups and pictures to help with the decision.

If you want to ride in the east US then the place would be Pisgah, NC.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

I'd imagine you'd be here for several days, so rent a car and hit up all of the spots in the Southwest---Moab, S. Utah, Arizona, etc.


----------



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

Based on the fact that the original poster is from the UK I would say red rock country is a must visit since it is something you don't find in Europe. I would recommend a fall trip so you can hit Moab and the higher stuff. Then after Moab check out another state. My ride list for you would be:

*Moab*:
Burro Down/UPS/LPS/Porc Rim - one big shuttle
Abajos Mountains
Slickrock
Sovereign Loops
Gold Bar and Portal
*Fruita*:
Lunch and 18 Loops lots of possibilities.
*Grand Junction (right near fruita):*
The Ribbon then select from the options below this trail.

Then go hit up some mountains in Park City/Wasatch or Idaho. My recommendation is Sun Valley/Stanley in Idaho for big loops and mountains without people. The movie Roam has some good footage from Sun Valley. The high mountain peaks and lakes in the Stanley area will give you good solitude and challenge.

Colorado can't beat Idaho's 10k miles of singletrack.


----------



## mudforlunch (Aug 9, 2004)

I lived and rode in Colorado and Utah for 3 years and hands down my favorite place to ride is......Kingdom Trails - East Burke, VT. Can't help it, I'll take hardwood forest over canyon and rangeland every time


----------



## MTBJong (Feb 22, 2008)

As tot he OP's original question, I think it really depends on what you want. what style of riding do you prefer? 

Moab is a great place to ride if you like what it has to offer. Most of the fameous trails are techy double track and open rock. If you are a single track purist you will probabbly find that none of the guide book trails are what you had in mind.


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

Someone from England posted their roadtrip videos and pictures a couple months in this forum. I don't remember his name but I think there were 4-5 threads started with different days of a really long road trip that involved Colorado, Utah? etc. Might be a good starting point for research. 
Scrounge back a few months or someone here can help out with a quick link.


----------



## Hellav8ted (Aug 26, 2009)

Oregon. 





Seriously.


----------



## bridger (Dec 7, 2010)

mudforlunch said:


> I lived and rode in Colorado and Utah for 3 years and hands down my favorite place to ride is......Kingdom Trails - East Burke, VT. Can't help it, I'll take hardwood forest over canyon and rangeland every time


I've also lived in colorado and Vermont and agree Kingdom Trails are Awesome, flying through handle bar width trees on smooth winding single track takes on a slow motion Zen like experience, and the Vista's along one of the many trails in Western Colorado is just as sweet, just different. Too bad they are 3,000 miles apart.


----------



## shredchic (Jun 18, 2007)

It's a really big country, with all possible varieties of trails and terrain. So first, I would recommend narrowing it down a little bit! 

Unless you have, like a year, you will likely have to decide between:
West (California, Nevada)
Southwest (Utah, Colorado, Arizona) 
Northwest (Oregon, Idaho, and heck, throw in BC!)

What do you like? Technical downhill shuttle rides, long cross-country epics with lots of hike a bike, or something in between?


----------



## ride_nw (Jan 12, 2010)

Have you considered BC Canada? I don't think anything here in the states can touch what they have up there.


----------



## Jaydude (Apr 1, 2006)

CaveGiant said:


> +1 . The brewery in town does the best beer I have ever tasted.


*Really? Really? *are you talking about McStiffs? Even their draft beer is 3.2 when your picture lands on on your table.

I live in CO where the local breweries serve their beer full strength!

To the OP these guys are right the absolute best spot is relative. I will say the following locations will provide the epic riding you are looking for: Moab, Fruita, Breckenridge, Durango, all offer spectacular trail systems.


----------



## Tor-y-Foel (Nov 10, 2006)

I have done some wonderful trips from the UK to Utah/Arizona/Nevada over the last four years. A couple of the reports here, here and here

Flying direct to Vegas with Virgin (the only one that still does bikes for free!) works well and there is the opportunity to see Vegas in all its glory if that is your thing. Everyone should do that at least once! Virgin also fly to LA - usually book around now in the New Year sales for best prices.

These areas offer a wide range of superlative riding from mellow to super technical in fantastic landscapes. April/May and October are the ideal times to go to the desert areas - choice of spring flowers and freshness or fall colour - all good. SW Utah also offers the fabulous Zion and Bryce Canyons for time off the bike and the north rim of Grand Canyon is also accessible by bike. There is much else to do out there as well.

The above threads give an idea of what is available in that region. If it takes your fancy I have all the maps etc needed for doing the rides and riding notes for the main trails which you would be welcome to make use of - they are simple enough to copy to a disc.

Of course there are other great places to visit - I have only just scratched the surface! California and Oregan are on our hit list, as is Canada at some point. Not done the detailed research for those but no doubt locals will make suggestions. I also have some family in the Carolinas but have not had much chance to properly explore the forests there, or New England for that matter. So many choices and so little time!

Whatever choice you make you will have a great time out there!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

I am a Brit who rode all over the UK in the late 80s/early 90s, and I have lived in Tucson AZ for the last 6 years. There is nothing quite like high desert riding, and Tucson has some amazing trails, all kinds of abilities catered for, and the weather is a Brit expatriot's dream  This time of year is 60s to 70s during the day, and only gets better until the end of April into May, when temps start to get up there. Personally I like to ride all year, but if you are not used to it... Springtime is just beautiful in the desert. If you want a change of scenery, Sedona is 4 hours away. Can't beat that for red rock and spectacular scenery. The Grand Canyon just a spit away from that... Arizona, any time between now and when the snows melt up north.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

Ridin'Dirty said:


> Speak for yourselves!  Ok, aside from all the other outdoor activities you listed and a couple choices for dinner (one local microbrew) it can get a little boring in the evening. I took the OP to mean places in the US that have mtn biking plus other places to see and things to do beside jumping off a bike and lacing up the hiking boots.


Actually, the OP specifically stated wanting to know where the best riding was.There was no mention of off the bike activities.


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

If you had to pick one place, probably Moab. The combination of different types of trails, terrain, views and scenery can't much be beat. Most of it is true desert riding and there's something to please almost everyone (though most trails are quite technical). Porcupine Rim/Burro Down was and will always be my favorite Moab ride. Burro Down starts up high in the La Sal mountains and ends at the Colorado River (8,500ft of descending). I hear Sedona, AZ is making moves and has some fantastic and similar riding as well, but I have never been there. 

However, if trees are you preference, it may be a disappointment. There's also high country alpine-style riding to be had in neighboring Colorado. Crested Butte has some really great stuff - the 401 trail is a big hit, plus days worth of other trails. Lots of other great riding on Colorado's Western Slope. Fruita is great too, more similar to Moab though.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Of all the places to ride...Moab has to be on everyone's bucket list. Admit it. You need to check it off. Everything after that is just gravy. Planning a great trip around Moab is easy.


----------



## JP Nuts (Jun 21, 2004)

What you like to ride and what you will challenge yourself to ride maybe 2 different rides. The southwest is way different as someone else mentioned. I throw 2 other choices not mentioed: Hurricane, UT w/ Gooseberry and the Hurricane rim trail then venture down to ST George for Santa Clara trails and the race course for the Zen trail. That was a bucket for choice one. Choice 2 is Sedona, AZ for its beauty and different tech riding.
Cram your schedule w/ rides and places to go but please make time to hang w/ locals along the way to round out your time on their trails.
Me? I am on an endless road trip traveling the country riding what i can find and hanging w/ locals making life long friends.
Whatever you ride you will hear of another place that someone will say you should have ridden. A potential fear is decision paralysis. Pick a region of the country and go forth.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Tahoe*



rachelx1984 said:


> ....we are looking for something really spectacular, both from a riding perspective and also somewhere that is just an awesome place to be..


Tahoe is certainly spectacular and lots of riding in the area. July - September has perfect weather and scenery. Tons of photos and information on my site. And here is an old video of some trails.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

John Muir Trail - Fall


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Moab. Why? 

Being from the UK the high desert experience will be awe inspiring, if you hit the right trails (I don't consider Slickrock to be a 'great trail" ). It's a long list of great riding in the US for sure, it's a big place after all... however for a first time trip I find it hard to believe there is a better recommendation. 

Burro down, aka "The Whole Enchalada" is a must, and I mean a must.

Amassa Back will also offer some amazing views you won't see anywhere else.

The town itself it almost nothing, with no real night life, which is great imo...we don't go there to go clubbing, lol. And if you are into hiking the Canyonlands and Arches National parks are amazing. A no brainer to me when suggesting a locale for a Brit. You are coming out here to see something you can't see within thousands of miles of where you live, right :thumbsup:

PM Tor-y-Foel . He's a brit who has made many trips out here.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Durango - Kennebec Pass to Durango

Moab - Burro Pass to Porcupine rim - probably the most dramatic changes in the most dramatic scenery as you'll get on any ride, anywhere.

Sedona - another great choice for red rock riding

St. George - Gooseberry Mesa (and other trails).


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Fun trails can be found in many places.

If there is a more beautiful place on the face of the earth than the Ouray/Durango area of Colorado, I have yet to see it, either in person or in photographs.

Check out GoogleEarth and click on several links to pics of the area to see some examples. 

Stunning is an understatement.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

I've rode a ton of epic places.

MOAB is over rated for me. Rocks are boring.

Oregon is mind blowing. trees 12ft around over 100ft waterfalls, and 20 mile downhills in practical rainforests.

Oregon is america's paradise.

You can't Downhill run a Volcano in Moab can you? (paulina peak is epic)


----------



## Ridin'Dirty (Jun 4, 2004)

zrm said:


> Actually, the OP specifically stated wanting to know where the best riding was.There was no mention of off the bike activities.


Read the OPs second post and make your own conclusions detective.


----------



## ride_nw (Jan 12, 2010)

Hand/of/Midas said:


> I've rode a ton of epic places.
> 
> MOAB is over rated for me. Rocks are boring.
> 
> ...


It's funny.... I live in Oregon and I think it is overrated for XC riding. Don't get me wrong, it's a fun place to ride, but if you've seen one waterfall you've seen them all. Velvet smooth singletrack gets boring after a while -- I want some rocks!!!!!


----------



## mtbikernc69 (Mar 23, 2004)

Now that the "Left Coast" posse have had their say...The East Coast definitely has some great riding from Maine all the way down to Florida. Some of the best in my region of the country would be the NC mountains. BKA as Pisgah, DuPont and Tsali. You could spend your whole trip at Pisgah and not ride all the trails. Typical East Coast riding with lots of tight "wooded" single track. Lots of rocks, lots of roots and beautiful views as well. I've been to Cali and 'Zona and enjoyed the riding while I was there. Can't say the riding is 'better' there than the East coast, just different. I would check the North/South Carolina forum for more details. http://forums.mtbr.com/forumdisplay.php?f=77

Sorry guys, had to give a plug for the east coast.:thumbsup:


----------



## shredchic (Jun 18, 2007)

mtbikernc69 said:


> Sorry guys, had to give a plug for the east coast.:thumbsup:


I was hoping someone would, having grown up there. But haven't really ridden there very much, except a little in Maryland. Beautiful forests in NC, so it's great to know where you guys ride there!
Cheers


----------



## KarateChicken (Dec 11, 2005)

brownsclueless said:


> My vote is for LA. We have it all and never really want to brag about it so our trails stay empty. * our 3 best trails are still closed due to the fires but will be open soon.
> 
> From LAX you have 7 world class rides from 30 minutes away to 2 hours. * we have 13 amazing rides just 30 mins from LAX


Epic FAIL

"world class rides" LMAO

"empty" Hilarious!

Odd how there is a certain consensus in the thread that doesn't include Los Angeles as an international MTB destination. It's not.


----------



## mtbikernc69 (Mar 23, 2004)

Had to throw in some pictures for the overseas folks!


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

mtbikernc69 said:


> Had to throw in some pictures for the overseas folks!


Nice :thumbsup:

Some rides out west:

From LPS, while riding the Whole Enchilada:










Just a walk at Arches National Park at sunset:










From LPS, looking back up from where we started:










Sitting above the start to Rockstacker:










Some riders below the first lines on Rockstacker (sorry for the poor quality):










And while I still maintain that Moab is a bit overrated, there really are rides there that can't be beat - this being one of them:


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

ride_nw said:


> Have you considered BC Canada? I don't think anything here in the states can touch what they have up there.


Save British Columbia for another trip. You can easily spend 2 - 4 weeks riding in just the most well known areas of our province, e.g. North Shore, Sea to Sky (Squamish/Whistler/Pemberton), South Chilcotins, Thompson-Okanagan, Kootenays (Nelson, Rossland - 7 Summitts), Vancouver Island (Cumberland), etc.

As someone who has travelled to the US 1 - 2 times per year to mtn bike since 1998, I would also vote for riding in Utah/Colorado, simply because of the natural beauty of the high desert and red rock (the trails are great, too, of course, but the terrain is so different from most places it's worth seeing). Fly in to Las Vegas and base yourself out of St. George, Utah (2 hours drive from Las Vegas); lots of great riding in St. George/Hurricane area. Can go to Moab and Fruita (although may want to consider staying in Fruita for a couple of nights as long drive from St. George). Spend 1 - 2 days riding around Las Vegas (Bootleg, Cottonwood, Cowboy Trails.) For other activities, check the Grand Canyon *(~5 - 6* hrs from Las Vegas), Zion National Park (St. George area), Bryce Canyon (St George area), National Arches Park (Moab) - these parks are all worth seeing.

Pic below is of Amasa Back, one of the classic rides in Moab.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

TheotherH said:


> Save British Columbia for another trip....
> 
> ...For other activities, check the Grand Canyon (2 hrs from Las Vegas), Zion National Park (St. George area), Bryce Canyon (St George area), National Arches Park (Moab) - these parks are all worth seeing.


Good info there - except that Grand Canyon is closer to 5-6 hour from Vegas 
http://maps.google.com/maps?oe=utf-8&um=1&ie=UTF-8&q=grand+canyon&fb=1&gl=us&hq=grand+canyon&hnear=grand+canyon&cid=0,0,15155973283894605862&ei=SAAuTfzPGYO0lQfsooDiCg&sa=X&oi=local_result&ct=image&resnum=6&ved=0CEwQnwIwBQ


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

jhazard said:


> Good info there - except that Grand Canyon is closer to 5-6 hour from Vegas
> http://maps.google.com/maps?oe=utf-8&um=1&ie=UTF-8&q=grand+canyon&fb=1&gl=us&hq=grand+canyon&hnear=grand+canyon&cid=0,0,15155973283894605862&ei=SAAuTfzPGYO0lQfsooDiCg&sa=X&oi=local_result&ct=image&resnum=6&ved=0CEwQnwIwBQ


Oops, you're right. I was thinking Sedona to Grand Canyon while writing (must be something to do with the fact I'm looking forward to being in Sedona later this year


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

mtbikernc69 said:


> Now that the "Left Coast" posse have had their say...The East Coast definitely has some great riding from Maine all the way down to Florida. Some of the best in my region of the country would be the NC mountains. BKA as Pisgah, DuPont and Tsali. You could spend your whole trip at Pisgah and not ride all the trails. Typical East Coast riding with lots of tight "wooded" single track. Lots of rocks, lots of roots and beautiful views as well. I've been to Cali and 'Zona and enjoyed the riding while I was there. Can't say the riding is 'better' there than the East coast, just different. I would check the North/South Carolina forum for more details. http://forums.mtbr.com/forumdisplay.php?f=77
> 
> Sorry guys, had to give a plug for the east coast.:thumbsup:


I'm a born and bred east coaster myself, and as much as I love the riding there's no one area that compares to Moab.

Disclaimer: I haven't been to Pisgah yet. Though from what I hear, it's epic.


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

FTW
Downieville and then Tahoe

at least 2 weeks of epic riding on different trails


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

highdelll said:


> John Muir Trail - Fall


info on this please? :thumbsup:


----------



## zinger-uk (Oct 26, 2005)

wg said:


> Someone from England posted their roadtrip videos and pictures a couple months in this forum. I don't remember his name but I think there were 4-5 threads started with different days of a really long road trip that involved Colorado, Utah? etc. Might be a good starting point for research.
> Scrounge back a few months or someone here can help out with a quick link.


That might have been me I love riding in the USA - only problem is England kinda sucks whenever I go home 

Lots of trip reports on my web site for USA MTB trips 
http://www.mtb-hol.com

heres the links to my last passion posts

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=657508
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=657519
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=657667
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=657769
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=657774
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=658071
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=658289
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=658640
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=658646
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=658887
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=659123
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=659811
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=660008

Heading out for another 3 week trip this april to Nevada, Arizona, New Mexico and Colorado


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

If I had to choose one place to spend a week or so it would probably be the lake Tahoe area. There are a number of really great riding spots around the US that I have been to, and it is hard to say that one is the best. What I like about Tahoe is how amazing the weather is in the summer. Very predictable. There is also a lot of non-bike stuff going on. Plus it is just so freaking beautiful (of course, a lot of other places are as well) I would go sometime in mid July or later to make sure everything is open. There is seriously an new epic ride to done every day for at 10 days that will be flat out gorgeous, and the terrain is a lot of fun to ride. Good variety. You are also near Downieville.

Another good option would be to do a tour around Utah and Colorado. Moab is someplace everyone should see and ride at least once. It is pretty mind-blowing if you've never been someplace like that. Fruita is pretty close by and also has great riding. Then you can drive just a few more hours east and be up in the alpine terrain around Breckenridge and surrounding area for something totally different.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

mtbikernc69 said:


> Now that the "Left Coast" posse have had their say...The East Coast definitely has some great riding from Maine all the way down to Florida. Some of the best in my region of the country would be the NC mountains. BKA as Pisgah, DuPont and Tsali. You could spend your whole trip at Pisgah and not ride all the trails. Typical East Coast riding with lots of tight "wooded" single track. Lots of rocks, lots of roots and beautiful views as well. I've been to Cali and 'Zona and enjoyed the riding while I was there. Can't say the riding is 'better' there than the East coast, just different. I would check the North/South Carolina forum for more details. http://forums.mtbr.com/forumdisplay.php?f=77
> 
> Sorry guys, had to give a plug for the east coast.:thumbsup:


I have lived all over the east coast and do think that the riding here is pretty good in a lot of places. I live in VA now and have ridden around NC. The riding really is top notch.

However, if someone is coming to this country from the UK for a short trip to ride something spectacular and different, I would recommend going somewhere out west. Yes, the trails themselves are not any better or worse, but the scenery is something outstanding. The East Coast is probably a lot closer to what he/she is used to in the UK, at least from what I have seen when I have been there.


----------



## wookie (Jan 24, 2007)

Jaydude said:


> *Really? Really? *are you talking about McStiffs? Even their draft beer is 3.2 when your picture lands on on your table.
> 
> I live in CO where the local breweries serve their beer full strength!
> 
> To the OP these guys are right the absolute best spot is relative. I will say the following locations will provide the epic riding you are looking for: Moab, Fruita, Breckenridge, Durango, all offer spectacular trail systems.


I believe he was refering to the Moab Brewery which makes and sells high-point beer. Eddie Mcstiffs is a restaurant/bar. How long since you have been to Moab?


----------



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

kapusta said:


> I would go sometime in mid July or later to make sure everything is open.


The problem with Tahoe in July is it is crowded! The crowds taper after labor day.

I still think Moab is a must visit, but if you want to avoid the crowds avoid California and Colorado. Idaho has the same or better riding than both places but without the crowds.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

smilycook said:


> The problem with Tahoe in July is it is crowded! The crowds taper after labor day.
> 
> I still think Moab is a must visit, but if you want to avoid the crowds avoid California and Colorado. Idaho has the same or better riding than both places but without the crowds.


I did not find it that bad during the summer (OK, the 4th of July was a mess), but yeah, between labor day and the beginning of snow season was pretty awesome. Problem is that the window can get pretty small some years. One year, the first snow hit in early-mid Oct, and riding was done. Also, the longer the dry season goes on, the dustier the trails get. By September is was really dusty. On some trails. Still great riding though, and all the locals seem in a better mood that time of year.

I LOVED the times I have visited Idaho and Wyoming. One of my favorite places ever were Driggs and Victor, just on the Idaho side of the Wyoming / Idaho border. Been there twice, and both times found the folks there to be the most friendly and welcoming I have encountered in a new town (not always the case in California). I thought Jackson was a fun town as well. Only been there in the summer. Good riding in that area and I did a little hiking around Sun Valley, ID (had a broken wrist), and it seems really good too. I think that is a great part of the country to drive around as well. So deserted in places. Driving around Idaho and the surrounding area really give you an appreciation for the great expanse of the American West, in a way that the Tahoe area, which is in a much more populated region does not.

Still, for a week of riding in one place for someone that has not been to the US, I think I would pick the Tahoe area. But that is just me.

But really, there are so many amazing options in the US that it will take at least 4 week-long trips to even get a handle on the variety available.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

snowjnky said:


> info on this please? :thumbsup:


foot traffic only, traverses some federally-designated Wilderness and National Parks. About as no-bike as a trail can get.

IF you even make it off the trail without being assaulted by hikers, be prepared for hefty fines.

High desert terrain is an absolute MUST on anyone's mt bike destination list. There have been a number of destinations listed. You won't go wrong with any of them (or with some not mentioned). I spent a summer living in Escalante, UT, and there's some pretty nice riding out that way. When I was there, it was no problem to avoid crowds of people like you'd find at more popular destinations. You can structure your rides based on the precise time of year you'll be there. If there early in the season, stay down low in elevation where it's warmer. If you get there as summer sets in, go higher. Be careful of the afternoon storms in late summer that bring lots of lightning to higher elevations and flash floods in the canyons down low. Ride in the mornings in the late summer.

Since that sort of riding is going to be most different from anything in the UK, I'd suggest it, also.

Though I have ridden in Pisgah and it is all it's cracked up to be. Western North Carolina in general (Pisgah, Tsali, Dupont, and others) really is an outstanding riding destination on its own. I've been out that way during 2 times of year - first week in March and beginning of May. In March, the skies were pretty clear, but the temps could be either below freezing or 70-80F (in the same day). In May, the temps were more consistent, but so was the rain. It rained the entire week I was there.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

NateHawk said:


> foot traffic only, traverses some federally-designated Wilderness and National Parks. About as no-bike as a trail can get.
> 
> IF you even make it off the trail without being assaulted by hikers, be prepared for hefty fines.
> 
> ...


They gotta catch ya first!

CHUM ON!


----------



## rachelx1984 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow - Thanks to all of you

Some fantastic suggestions and thanks to those of you who have posted photos and videos.

We are going to look carefully through all the recommendations but it looks like Moab should definitely be on our list.

Rachel


----------



## 2melow (Jan 5, 2004)

rachelx1984 said:


> Really appreciate anyone who has an opinion on this.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Rachel


As someone who grew up on the east coast and lived in 4 different eastern states (NJ,PA, GA,WV) in 19 years.. raced the norba/grundig nationals all over.....go to western Colorado and Moab if you've just got a week. There are many awesome places to ride in this country, but Colorado is the best IMHO.

Fly into Denver or Salt Lake City and do a Moab/Fruita vacation. If you come out in late spring you might be even able to hit up Winter Park, Crested Butte for a day or two before riding Fruita/Moab areas.

While everyone has their opinions of "what's best" you are not going to have the epic "big riding", canyons, book cliffs and views on the east coast, Oregon, California, Idaho, etc. that western Colorado or Utah have.

Just my .02c


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

highdelll said:


> They gotta catch ya first!
> 
> CHUM ON!


CHUM ON CHUM OFTEN

PM?


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

A few posters have got it 100% spot on, if a Brit (like me) is going half way around the world they want to see something different.

If you want beautiful rolling trails through forests and mountains, the alps does it perfectly.

However we lack access to slick-rock and rain forests.

So advice along those lines would be good.


----------



## traildoc (Mar 5, 2007)

The OP hasn't provided some personal background information about the style of riding he/she is looking to ride, so a recommendation is made a little more difficult. As the self-appointed mountain bike ambassador to Sedona, AZ, I obviously like to promote it as a great mountain bike destination.

If the OP is into scenery we have that, if the OP is in good shape and doesn't need to be shuttled to every trail, we have that, if the OP is only looking for 14 great days of different loops, we got that, if the OP wants some trails with some exposurse to get their attention, we got that, if the OP likes trails with some uphill technical challenge, we got that, if the OP is looking for a lot of beginner riding, we don't have that, if the OP is looking for great camping opprotunities near Sedona, we don't have that.

Check out this write up (http://highonmountainbiking.com/mountain_bike_trails/highline-trail-sedona/) and if you want more specific information and I can provide as much info as you have an interest in.

TD


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

CaveGiant said:


> A few posters have got it 100% spot on, if a Brit (like me) is going half way around the world they want to see something different.
> 
> If you want beautiful rolling trails through forests and mountains, the alps does it perfectly.
> 
> ...


OK, if you have already done the Alps, then you want to hit places like Utah, Arizona, Western CO. Desert mountains for sure.

It would help to know if how long you have and if you are willing to throw in some traveling between destination, or want to stay in one area (or within a couple of hours of one destination).


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

2melow said:


> While everyone has their opinions of "what's best" you are not going to have the epic "big riding", canyons, book cliffs and views on the east coast, Oregon, California, Idaho, etc. that western Colorado or Utah have.
> 
> Just my .02c


I would respectfully disagree. I found the riding Sierra Nevada of CA (and over the border into NV in places) to be as epic, big, and beautiful as the times I've been in Moab and Friuta and other parts of Colorado. Particularly around Tahoe. Very different, though. Sort of like comparing two exotically beautiful women of different ethnicity.

Certainly can't go wrong with your plan though:thumbsup: And if he has been in the Alps, the high desert might be the way to go.


----------



## SkaredShtles (May 13, 2007)

For spectacular I'd recommend two places for your trip:

Moab
Crested Butte

Do your trip in September. Start early in Crested Butte then head to Moab in mid-September.

Spectacular overload.


----------



## mtbikernc69 (Mar 23, 2004)

I enjoyed riding in Sedona last time I was there. Hoping to make it out there again this Spring. Have a friend who owns a place in town. May have to hit the locals up for another group ride!


----------



## Okie Dokie (May 14, 2008)

Rachel a bit of info on what time of year you would be visiting would be very helpful. Someplaces that are great for riding are not so great for large parts of the year. Also something to consider is how hard it is to get to the place your are going. Nothing will ruin a trip faster then having to fly for hours then get in a car for almost the same amount of time.

Top of my lists would be:
1. Tahoe- Few places have that many epic rides so close together. And there is so much going on there. It is just pretty much a do everything place. 

2. Oregon- McKenzie River Trail and the Umpqua are just amazing trails. Period. And so much more. 

3. Colorado- Crested Butte was rated number 1 MTB town by Bike magazine. I have never been but want to go. Maybe a bit hard to get to though.

As for desert riding...it is wonderful. And I enjoy it. I just prefer flowy fast single track to rocky riding. I find that Tahoe gives the best of it all...fast and flowy with fun granite rocks to carve around or go over.

Certainly the most important thing is to make sure you let us know when you are coming so we can extend our hospitality. A good guide makes any trail better!


----------



## BetterRide (Apr 6, 2004)

Depending on the time of year you are able to visit, Moab is one of kind in terms of scenery and in my mind ranks as some of the most fun and challenging riding in the States.


----------



## ROBOLOCO (Jan 22, 2007)

Have to throw Crested Butte, Salida and Winter Park into the mix.


----------



## Radioface (Jun 22, 2010)

Fly into salt lake in mid to late september, ride the crest trail in Big Cottonwood canyon one day (an even day so you can drop into mill creek), then midmountain in park city the next day. solid 35+ miles of epic alpine singletrack under your belt already. day 3 you get a quick AM lap or 2 on bobsled before you head 3 hours down to canyonlands. do the white rim trail in 2 or 3 days. or if you are a real beast-- 1 day. head over to moab, ride porcupine, burro down, slickrock, and other moab classics. head northwest to fruita for a couple days then back up to SLC. not a bad 10 days to 2 weeks there.


----------



## steadyflow (Apr 25, 2006)

Moab....


















Crested Butte...


















Steamboat....


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

snowjnky said:


> CHUM ON CHUM OFTEN
> 
> PM?


Can't really give ya any helpful info, except that it's gorgeous...
I haven't CHUM'd that particular trail - only hiked bits.

I have CHUM'd the Trinity Alps...and it too is AWESOME :thumbsup:

Emerald Lake (Sapphire Lake behind lens )









Upper and Lower Caribou Lakes (Snowslide Lake out of view)


----------



## steadyflow (Apr 25, 2006)

traildoc said:


> The OP hasn't provided some personal background information about the style of riding he/she is looking to ride, so a recommendation is made a little more difficult. As the self-appointed mountain bike ambassador to Sedona, AZ, I obviously like to promote it as a great mountain bike destination.
> 
> If the OP is into scenery we have that, if the OP is in good shape and doesn't need to be shuttled to every trail, we have that, if the OP is only looking for 14 great days of different loops, we got that, if the OP wants some trails with some exposurse to get their attention, we got that, if the OP likes trails with some uphill technical challenge, we got that, if the OP is looking for a lot of beginner riding, we don't have that, if the OP is looking for great camping opprotunities near Sedona, we don't have that.
> 
> ...


Sedona looks super nice Traildoc....will be making it down your way this May.


----------



## Ghostshifter (Nov 26, 2007)

The pics posted in this thread are insane. Throw a dart, you wouldn't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Crested Butte stoke. Definitely worth riding in as part of a road trip. The camera does not do justice to the scenery up there. Absolutely amazing.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

highdelll said:


> Can't really give ya any helpful info, except that it's gorgeous...
> I haven't CHUM'd that particular trail - only hiked bits.


Forgive my ignorance, but this CHUMing of which you speak has nothing to do with angling I presume???!!?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

rockerc said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but this CHUMing of which you speak has nothing to do with angling I presume???!!?


Nope,
It's a term thought up by the NorCal board...
I suppose an acronym could be 'Creatively "Hiking" Using Mountainbike'


----------



## Hack (Jan 10, 2004)

brownsyeti said:


> My vote is for LA. We have it all and never really want to brag about it so our trails stay empty. * our 3 best trails are still closed due to the fires but will be open soon.
> 
> From LAX you have 7 world class rides from 30 minutes away to 2 hours. * we have 13 amazing rides just 30 mins from LAX
> 
> ...


but you'd have to go to california


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Hack said:


> but you'd have to go to california


:skep:
We boast EVERY climate besides _true_ rain forest. 
We have EVERY type of topography that any other place in North America has besides swampland and tundra and ice-field.(tundra is arguable - Alturas  )
AND we have EVERY geologic 'feature' found on the planet - OK, Iceland has us on Rift-Zones...
All within ONE state! 

Yeah, sucks to go to Cali :thumbsup:


----------



## PAmtbiker (Feb 2, 2005)

*Everywhere!*

The sucky part is that there's great riding all over this darn country. Pretty much anywhere you go you will find riding that, while it may not be huge and epic like Crested Butte or The Whole Enchilada in Moab, it is fun and unique and the best riding in the country in its own right. You pretty much can't go wrong anywhere.

I vote that you just put a map on a wall and throw a few darts at it...



highdell said:


> OK, Iceland has us on Rift-Zones...


You have them too, technically (Basin and Range in So Cal). As much as I hate to say it, Cali pretty much wins on the "everything in one state" front... although the state is f-in huge.


----------



## Hack (Jan 10, 2004)

traildoc said:


> The OP hasn't provided some personal background information about the style of riding he/she is looking to ride, so a recommendation is made a little more difficult. As the self-appointed mountain bike ambassador to Sedona, AZ, I obviously like to promote it as a great mountain bike destination.
> 
> If the OP is into scenery we have that, if the OP is in good shape and doesn't need to be shuttled to every trail, we have that, if the OP is only looking for 14 great days of different loops, we got that, if the OP wants some trails with some exposurse to get their attention, we got that, if the OP likes trails with some uphill technical challenge, we got that, if the OP is looking for a lot of beginner riding, we don't have that, if the OP is looking for great camping opprotunities near Sedona, we don't have that.
> 
> ...


Is that Sedona page your site?


----------



## The Prodigal Son (Apr 22, 2008)

I've ridden with zinger uk and he has visited the U.S. many times and riddn some of the finest trails we have. Look at his links.

I have traveled across North America looking for the best riding and found good trails in many unlikely places like Arkansas and North Dakota. I believe the greatest concentration of great trails are located in the western U.S., in the Rockies, Cascade Mountains, and Sierra Mountains. I also have had the best experience traveling in the fall, maybe early September. When I look at my favorite 50 trails of all time, there are a lot of trails in Oregon near the top of that list. I particularly liked riding N.U.T.S. (North Umpqua Trail System), Waldo Lake, Surveyors Ridge in Hood River, the upper elevation trails outside Bend, McKenzie River. Lewis River and Plains of Abraham were equally spectacular, just across the river in Washington. 

If you were to fly into San Francisco, you could ride near Santa Cruz or head straight to Tahoe, then to Downieville before crossing into Oregon. California boasts some of the best white water rafting that you could do between rides on the Cal-Salmon or Yuba River of the forks of the American River near Auburn. The Yuba river runs next to Downieville and allows for easy transition back onto the bikes. 

If you holiday is long enough, you can continue north into British Columbia and find some amazing rides in Whistler, Banff, on Vancouver Island, and even across from Vancouver City in Deep Cove.

Despite living in the Southwest and having ridden in Moab and Sedona a lot, I would pass on them. They do offer a singular experience that you'd not soon forget but I would look at those destinations during the shoulder seasons, as I would with Fruita. But there certainly would be a lot of great destinations all across Colorado. If you felt you had to visit the Grand Canyon, you could make the short drive to Flagstaff and Sedona. 

I'm puzzled about the post regarding L.A. riding. I know there are some trails in Orange County that I plan to ride and I have met many riders from that area, but I have visited San Diego a number of times and felt quite disappointed. There was nothing epic about Noble Canyon and no other trail I enjoyed besides it. My point is you reallly can go wrong, despite what you are hearing. There are states and places that offer only an average riding experience that will be much less than even that if you choose the wrong months to visit. Heat and humidity and insects and mud and freezing temps and snow are probably not what you want to remember most. Be flexible in your planning in case of wildfire forest closures or foul weather. Have a back-up plan so you can quickly change locations to keep from missing a day on the trails. Do lots of research. People here will generally be helpful but some will suggest a ride they like that most others would pass on. You've already seen a post where someone tried sending you into a wilderness area that it is illegal to ride in. Most of all, take lots of pictures and post you trip report on this forum for all to see. Be safe, have fun.


----------



## SkaredShtles (May 13, 2007)

highdelll said:


> :skep:
> We boast EVERY climate besides _true_ rain forest.
> We have EVERY type of topography that any other place in North America has besides swampland and tundra and ice-field.(tundra is arguable - Alturas  )
> AND we have EVERY geologic 'feature' found on the planet - OK, Iceland has us on Rift-Zones...
> ...


37 million people can't be wrong!


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

highdelll said:


> :skep:
> We boast EVERY climate besides _true_ rain forest.
> We have EVERY type of topography that any other place in North America has besides swampland and tundra and ice-field.(tundra is arguable - Alturas  )
> AND we have EVERY geologic 'feature' found on the planet - OK, Iceland has us on Rift-Zones...
> ...


Clearly, CA has an impressive diversity of landscape (it should considering the size), and the weather really can't be beat, but I think you may need to get out-of-state a bit more if you think that it has every type of climate and topography.


----------



## knutso (Oct 8, 2008)

The Santa Cruz Mountains , from UCSC to San Mateo County

I am not a traveler though, so what I ride is what I love ...

The soft dirt in the redwood forest is the perfect surface for mountain rides and their are gourgeous guerilla trails through the manzanitas and madrones.

Riding is year round and I have friends that ride the gambit of bikes from a Bianchi CX to a V-10 , 

Marin County is an hour away and there are sweet coastal trails all the way up highway 1


----------



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

2melow said:


> While everyone has their opinions of "what's best" you are not going to have the epic "big riding", canyons, book cliffs and views on the east coast, Oregon, California, Idaho, etc. that western Colorado or Utah have.
> 
> Just my .02c


2mellow must be smoking something if he thinks Idaho does not have big riding. I consider a big ride is one that takes at least 6 hours and involves at least 20 miles of singletrack. Since I can ride from my front door in Boise and do loops like this size starting in the spring. Come summer you can easily do many rides for 8 to 10 hours on singletrack and not see another soul. You don't experience Idaho by just riding Fischer/Williams Creek and Little Basin.

Our problem is we don't have many people or many guide books so you actually need to do some map reading to put together most of our rides.

Idaho has 10k miles of Forest Service singletrack more than any other state including Colorado. The state is also 2/3 public land and has some of the most remote places in the lower 48.

Oregon and Washington also has plenty of big riding comparable to Utah and Colorado.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

highdelll said:


> :skep:
> We boast EVERY climate besides _true_ rain forest.
> We have EVERY type of topography that any other place in North America has besides swampland and tundra and ice-field.(tundra is arguable - Alturas  )
> AND we have EVERY geologic 'feature' found on the planet - OK, Iceland has us on Rift-Zones...
> ...


Maybe the dude to whom you were replying was under the impression that Socal is practically Mexico?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

erik1245 said:


> Maybe the dude to whom you were replying was under the impression that Socal is practically Mexico?


Well, Mexico has quite a variety of terrain as well, so...


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Rachel,
Many good ideas posted here. For an idea of when to visit. 
Moab/Fruita (high desert) before June or after August - summer's way too hot.
Crested Butte/Park City/Tahoe/Sun Valley (resorts) late June to late September - no snow.

If a combo trip is planned then it's probably best to first go to the high desert (+/-5000') to get acclimated, then hit the mtns (7-10,000') For this trip, early September is the best bet.
Enjoy,


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

CaveGiant said:


> +1 the town is great, there are tons of things to do there. The brewery in town does the best beer I have ever tasted.


+1 on the brewery. If you go during summer, be prepared to wait to get in. I waited 30 min just to get a seat it is so packed. But is is well worth it... Awesome food and good drinks. Didn't get to ride Moab, my brothers car started having problems so we ended up heading back early. Sucks! I wanted to ride Porc.

Fruita is sweet. Mary's Loop area around Loma is super riding with great scenery. 18 Road for some fun riding.


----------



## zinger-uk (Oct 26, 2005)

rachelx1984 said:


> Always wanted to come to the USA and was chatting this over with my mate Jo over a glass of wine last night.
> 
> So for reasonably proficient mountain bikers who love natural trails more than man made stuff we would be really interested to hear your opinions on:
> 
> ...


Hi rachel

I've just posted a full trip report for a holiday I did last year to Colorado , Utah and arizona

Did some fantastic rides and definitely took in some of the best USA rides in those areas

Hard to say which rides were the best as they were all great, but top 3 rides of the trip in no particular order were

Monarch Crest Trail
The Whole Enchilda
Big ride in Sedona taking in a variety of non trail system trails.

Apart from the rides i did at WInter Park and the rainbow rim trail I would happily go ride all the trails i rode again on another trip

check out the report here http://www.mtb-hol.com/USA2010/USA2010.html


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Quick view of the end of Porcupine Rim.

You'll be hard pressed to find scenery that beats the Whole Enchilada from top to bottom. Yeah, high country is super beautiful, desert riding is a world of its own, but with this ride, you get it all in spades. Keen alpine, killer descents that are as white knuckled as you want, keen technical rocky stuff, exposed rocky tech...
http://www.pinkbike.com/v/165876/l/

a 12 minute version is here - sorry but it's all from a chest mount gopro...

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/165889/

For someone coming from a land far away, this has to be the most unique, bang for your buck ride in the country. Is it the best? well, subjective, but biggest impact? I think so.


----------



## Radioface (Jun 22, 2010)

man. that vid brought back some memories. some of the better times in my life have been had on that ride. that ride and epic bluebird powder days at Alta. nothing in the world can beat those two things, in my humble opinion.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Radioface said:


> man. that vid brought back some memories. some of the better times in my life have been had on that ride. that ride and epic bluebird powder days at Alta. nothing in the world can beat those two things, in my humble opinion.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hard Rain (Jan 29, 2010)

rachelx1984 said:


> Always wanted to come to the USA and was chatting this over with my mate Jo over a glass of wine last night.
> 
> Where is the absolute best riding in the USA?
> 
> ...


Once you complete your study of where you would like to go in our country, then I would suggest doing some research on weather so you know when to go. For instance, the Pacific Northwest is quite wet during the winter and spring, but often is very nice in late July. I don't know about you, but I don't particularly like riding in pouring cold rain, especially when on vacation so choose your dates carefully if you want to explore Oregon and Washington.

Moab can be blistering hot in summer, but is magical (60-70 F with sunny skies) in October/November when the weather craps out elsewhere. If you enjoy heat and crowds, by all means go in summer. But if you want delightful weather and fewer people, go in fall.

The Rocky Mountains and the Sierras get heavy snows in winter. So, if you want to explore the high mountain west, you'll want to wait until mid- or late summer, or even early fall.

If you want to arrange a winter or early spring trip, you'll want to stick to the southwest (Arizona, New Mexico, Utah), California or you could explore fire roads in Big Bend National Park in Texas.

Personally, my favorite riding in the U.S. is the long and lonely trail or fire road. Many exist in each of our states, yet few signs or advertisements will lead you there. Each has its own beauty. For instance, recently I have discovered the Flint Hills of Kansas. It won't make the covers of mountain biking magazines, but it is kind of nice to ride through one of the last great mostly undisturbed grasslands in America. In spring, the rolling hills are as green as Ireland and wildflowers are everywhere. There are even herds of wild horses raised for the BLM in some of the large ranches. In wild places like this, you have to discover what is special because there is nobody there to tell you.


----------



## SkaredShtles (May 13, 2007)

Hard Rain said:


> <snip>
> Moab can be blistering hot in summer, but is magical (60-70 F with sunny skies) in October/November when the weather craps out elsewhere. If you enjoy heat and crowds, by all means go in summer. But if you want delightful weather and fewer people, go in fall.


The bike trails are deserted in Moab in the summer. They are generally *very* crowded in the fall - especially so on weekends when the Front Rangers invade.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

SkaredShtles said:


> The bike trails are deserted in Moab in the summer. They are generally *very* crowded in the fall - especially so on weekends when the Front Rangers invade.


During the fall, Is it bad during the week, or mostly the weekends?

I've been there twice in the summer. Once it was unseasonably "cool" (as in not _that _hot) and pleasant, the other time the heat was just brutal. I ended up cutting the Moab trip to one half day and drove up to cooler elevations.


----------



## cjcrawford (Jun 2, 2008)

All the rides suggested are fabulous but as a traveler from the UK in the summer, I think the overriding criterion should be weather. You don't want to head to the beautiful Kingdom Trails of VT as I have done only to be hit with pouring rain for 3 days: It's miserable. In this regard the mild, dry weather of the Rockies and Utah is far superior. Another consideration is equipment rental. I live in CO but try and ride with friends and family on the East Coast from time to time - it is difficult to rent a nice FS bike on the East Coast, not impossible but I have struggled to find one on more than one occasion. Just by sheer numbers of riders, the West has more nice rentals. Hope that helps.

Chris


----------



## Hard Rain (Jan 29, 2010)

SkaredShtles said:


> The bike trails are deserted in Moab in the summer. They are generally *very* crowded in the fall - especially so on weekends when the Front Rangers invade.


Thanks for the correction. My view of Moab is colored heavily by my first visit in 1979. I showed up in October and spent a couple of weeks weeks in the area, mostly exploring Arches NP and Canyonlands NP. This was only 11 years after Edward Abbey's book, Desert Solitaire, came out. There were few visitors in either of these grand parks and the weather was perfect. I wasn't a mountain biker then, but I will never forget that trip. :thumbsup:

My last trip to the area was 5 years ago, also in October, when I visited Island of the Sky (Canyonlands) and, you're right, we had to camp outside the NP because the campground was full.


----------



## cjcrawford (Jun 2, 2008)

I like your perspective.

Chris


----------

